# Wonderful lady must give up her 3 pet pijies in N. California (no, it's not me!)



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I know a lovely person named Jen, who has brought me some of her rescues in the past. She rescues various pijies, some who were ill or are disabled, in her apartment. The six that she brought me were in excellent health, happy, well-adjusted pigeons who are thriving and obviously very well cared for by Jen. She wrote to me and is having some very serious health issues, including low/poor immunity in her body. One thing her doctor recommended was to try finding homes for her pigeons. She would like to try to keep her doves but is not sure if that's possible. I have my hands full at the moment with hand-feeding and some I'm medicating, and don't want to bring any more in right now until the vaccinations have time to take effect. These pigeons obviously live indoors and she cares about them very much. This is really difficult for her to decide to do and I know how upset she must be. These pigeons are her babies. I told her I would post on here and see if anyone in Northern California can help out. Here are the descriptions:

_I love my birds very much and really really don't want to give them up but I am just not sure what else to do at this time. *Forest* is a small black female that had PMV as a baby but recovered and is mostly normal now, she sometimes has trouble flying and her head tilt comes back when she is stressed.* Poofy i*s a typical grey check with feathers on his legs but he had a bad break in his wing when he was still a fledge and won't ever be able to fly long high distances. They are both teritorial so they bite me if I put my hand in their cage but they are use to being handled. Forest use to follow me around and be my little buddy before she mated up with Poof. They both know their name, Poofy actually goes to his cage when I tell him "Poofy, go to bed". They are both wonderful birds and I think they would be extremely happy in with your other birds but they haven't really grew up with other birds so it might time them some adjusting. Do you think you could take them? I don't mean to pressure you or anything, if you can take them then I do have some other options.
I am probably going to try to keep my doves, their just lower maintance (and smaller poop) for an apartment. I wish so bad I had a yard where I could have a cage like you do, it would make me so happy but I won't be able to buy a house anytime soon.
I'm still trying to find a home for *Big Al *also so if you have room for her that would be wonderful but my biggest worry is making sure my babies go to a good home, not just any home. _

Big Al is a former racer, I believe, whose owner does not want her back. If anyone around here can help out, please let me know. I feel so bad for her and also bad that I can't take them right now.  Thanks for reading.

Edit: I have been informed that there is a thread all about Big Al. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24045. Hopefully that posted right.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The Big Al bird that Jennifer had was picked up by a local racing pigeon fancier that I contacted. Big Al has been adopted by this very nice man. I don't remember if that was on Saturday or Sunday this past weekend.

Jennifer is more than welcome to ship her ferals to me if she would like or perhaps they could make it on the next "train" coming down here (don't know when that would be, however).

Tis also possible that Shari (not a member here) or Bruce (who is a member here) in the Visalia area could take the birds and look after them until they can make their way down here.

I just reviewed the 911 PA notes on this bird .. the breeder was contacted as was the race secretary for the race the bird was sent out here for. Apparently nobody had the phone # for the current owner or handler of the bird, and this whole case just kind of dragged on and on when we should have been more responsive on 911 PA. There was also a post that at least one of the "involved" people (breeder, handler, secretary .. don't know) tried to reach Jennifer and was unable to. Thus, I don't think this is so much of a case of the owner of the bird not wanting it back but of simply too much time allowed to pass before we got off our fannies on 911 PA and found a place for the bird.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone, anyone?  She thinks she has found a home for Big Al with a neighbor who is also a 911 member. That would leave Forest and Poofy. So help get the word out there if you can. Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> Anyone, anyone?  She thinks she has found a home for Big Al with a neighbor who is also a 911 member. That would leave Forest and Poofy. So help get the word out there if you can. Thanks!


Is this a different Big Al bird than the one I posted about having been adopted? Just trying to be sure I know how many and what kind we are trying to place  

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't find a post by you about a "Big Al" being adopted. . .not by searching, anyway. How many birds out there can be named Big Al?  It is probably the same bird, she let me know today that she thinks her neighbor is adopting him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think it must be the same bird .. AU 2007 BIG AL 731 .. that one has already been adopted .. here's the relevant stuff from 911 PA.

Terry
-----------------------------
Rescuer: Jennifer 
City Found: Sacramento Area 
Country Found: US 
State Found: California 
Total Number: 1 
Breed: Racing/Homing Pigeon 
Band Number: AU 2007 BIG AL 731 
Organization: American Racing Pigeon Union 
Condition Code: Healthy 
Status: Adopted 
Comments: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Closing this as adopted by Greg .. we'll work with Greg on getting the bird back home if that is possible.

Terry

****(Added by Terry Whatley on 1/5/2008 10:48:06 PM)****

Hi Jen,

It was me (Terry) that called Greg. I'm so glad this has worked out. We all very much appreciate all your efforts for not only this pigeon but for all the pigeons that you help. I will leave the case open for a day or two in case there are any last minute updates.

Greg .. thank you so much!

Terry
----------------------------------
Whoever contacted Greg in Lincoln, THANK YOU!! He is picking up the pigeon right now!! I live in Roseville (outside of Sac) and Lincoln is very very close so that was perfect. Thank you so much, I'm sure this little pij will be very happy with him .. Jen
****(Added by Terry Whatley on 1/5/2008 9:28:25 PM)****


----------

